# KSPORT GT Pro coilovers. anyone have experence with them?



## apoklyps60 (Dec 14, 2004)

they are built a lil beefier than the ksport Kontrol pro coilovers. was wondering if anyone here has any experience with them. here is their wesite

Ksport USA - Performance Suspension - Contact Us

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

